# Wired2Fish HydroWave KVD model Giveaway!



## fender66 (Dec 28, 2012)

The giveaways just keep getting better! Again, from our friends at *Wired2Fish*......

HydroWave KVD Model Giveaway
Even though winter just began, the days are getting longer and cold weather will soon give way to warming spring temperatures. That means it's time to get your gear prepared, boat ready and new equipment installed for warming water and fish moving up to shallows. We can hardly wait and want to help you be prepared for when that day comes. 
Early season fishing means finding staging fish moving up from their winter haunts. You will find the fish congregated in small areas. Jerkbaits, crankbaits and jigs are great bait selections, but a good depth finder and a HydroWave can be equally important.
HydroWave just introduced a new KVD Signature Series Model that is just beginning to hit the shelves, and it is equipped with sound patterns designed specifically by Kevin VanDam. We secured two of these new KVD units for this contest. 
Giveaway ends Jan. 14, 2013. Just fill out the form below and you're entered for chance to win. Good Luck!
One entry per person please.

You can enter here:
https://blog.wired2fish.com/hydrowave-kvd-model-giveaway


----------



## kycolonel138th (Dec 30, 2012)

:USA1: in :lol:


----------



## lswoody (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks i got in!!!


----------



## AlaJet (Jan 7, 2013)

in


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jan 7, 2013)

I don't know what to think about these sound machines. Any of yall used them first hand?


----------



## fender66 (Jan 7, 2013)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> I don't know what to think about these sound machines. Any of yall used them first hand?



I do have one. It was a Christmas gift last year (2012).

Here's my take on it after a year of use.

I fish tournaments and have records of every fish I catch (that's a keeper). This year I caught 100% +1 fish more than last year without it.
Do I think it's because of the "fish whisperer" as I call it? Maybe. That's the best answer I have.
I do believe that it works to attract more bait fish. If it's attracting more bait fish, then it could be bringing in more hungry fish to eat the bait fish.....Maybe.


----------

